# Help with LED tail lamp reverse and blinker bulbs.



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

I am trying to install my LED tail lamps but I need to figure out the part# for the reverse and blinker bulbs, the OEM bulbs don't work with it. So if anyone knows the part number or a link to a website that does it would help alot.

The manufacturer of the tail lights is "DEPO" but I couldn't find a homepage or any place to help me out.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i have the same problem but i just left them backwards! but it still bugs me.


----------

